
Why REST is More Like Religion than Most Technologies - apievangelist
http://mikeschinkel.com/blog/why-rest-is-more-like-religion-than-most-technologies/
======
jebblue
Your site isn't coming up, maybe it doesn't implement the REST guidelines
efficiently.

